# My Humble MAC Collection



## prsfynestmami (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been lurking around forums, but now it's my turn to show off.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I suppose the reason I don't have as much is because I pay retail.  
Anyway, here goes...





*Edit :: Hey I've got a few new things and I took better pictures this time, so enjoy!!*


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 8, 2006)

NICE collection!!!


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks not humble at all to me!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 8, 2006)

Me like!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 9, 2006)

looks very lovely!! i'm in love with your piggy collection


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you! Thank you!  I submitted my ProCard app today - so if they approve me I'm sure it will be growing quickly!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 10, 2006)

i just got my first pigment. from looking at them online i thought they were like huge, but the container is so small. I noticed that about all my mac stuff. pics online make everything look bigger.


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

love your pigments


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 18, 2006)

I pay retail too and I am now broke. I'm not even getting any Culture Bloom on the 20th!


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 18, 2006)

thats a nice collection, you do good work w/ all that. i cant wait to see ur work after you collection is bigger! it'll be fantastic~


----------



## Sarah (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice collection esp the pigments.
What are the top row pigment colours?


----------



## Becki (Jan 19, 2006)

Oooo nice collection, what is the 4th glittery pigment in the last row? It looks pretty!


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Becki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd also love to know what that pigment is, the glittery one. And the pigment that's 3rd from the right in the top row. I'm so jealous of your pigment collection!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_Nice collection esp the pigments.
What are the top row pigment colours?_

 
Allgirl, Kitchmas, Fuschia, Pink Pearl, Violet, Grape, Cornflower

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Becki* 
_Oooo nice collection, what is the 4th glittery pigment in the last row? It looks pretty!_

 
3D Silver

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misspresh* 
_I'd also love to know what that pigment is, the glittery one. And the pigment that's 3rd from the right in the top row. I'm so jealous of your pigment collection!_

 
Fuschia


----------



## misspresh (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Becki (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks hun!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, quite a few decent pigments you have there! I see you have 2 lipgelees too - which ones are they?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 31, 2006)

*drools*   
gets towel *drools some more* 
wow you have a lot of pigments girl! GREAT collection!


----------



## toxik (Feb 1, 2006)

is that beauty marked i see?
if not, whats the 4th shadow from the left, right above the lipglosses?


----------



## LuvBeMac (Feb 4, 2006)

what is the lipglass besides the red lipgelee??the pink one??


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 4, 2006)

thats a nice collection


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 5, 2006)

i want all those piggies


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 
_what is the lipglass besides the red lipgelee??the pink one??_

 
Pink-a-dot Lacquer

 Quote:

  is that beauty marked i see?  
 
Sure is...

 Quote:

  Wow, quite a few decent pigments you have there! I see you have 2 lipgelees too - which ones are they?  
 
Dewy Tube and Jellybabe

 Quote:

  Oooo nice collection, what is the 4th glittery pigment in the last row? It looks pretty!  
 
3D Silver


----------



## user2 (Feb 7, 2006)

What's that red e/s above Dewy Jube Lipgelee? Coppering?


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_What's that red e/s above Dewy Jube Lipgelee? Coppering?_

 
Yep


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

This Is An Awesome Collection And There Is Absolutely Nothing Modest About Your Collection Either!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 18, 2006)

New pics are up!


----------



## thefaultline (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, that's an amazing collection. I hope mine is as large someday


----------



## PrettyinPink (Feb 18, 2006)

That's a great collection you've got there! I like!!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

oh yes you don't have much...just half of MAC...LOL


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Feb 21, 2006)

amazing collection.. I love that parrot eyeshadow, is it discontinued?


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes, the infamous parrot is discontinued... funny thing is that i have barely used mine


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

ahhh you have parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *envy*


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 11, 2006)

love the pigments...well actually all of it!


----------



## farra712 (Mar 20, 2006)

I think you are my long lost twin!  We have almost all the same shades and I love every one of your FOTD's!    I think they are all great and totally wearable!


----------



## bebs (Mar 20, 2006)

.. you have parrot... 
I <3 your blue pigments.. well.. all of them


----------



## x music is love (Mar 20, 2006)

i love your pigments !


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 21, 2006)

Gawsh, I wish I had a "humble" collection like that!  Mine is puny compared to yours!  Couldn't stop myself from salivating over all your gorgeous colors.  You have great taste!  Me Likey!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2006)

That's hot! I want your eyeshadow collection lol.


----------



## simar (Mar 29, 2006)

nice collection! you've got parrot! lucky uuu!!


----------



## LoisLane22 (Apr 22, 2006)

I like the look of your "bitter" pan. What does it look like on?


----------

